
Strategy decay in the world of TV production - "The cost of making a one-hour drama episode has tripled in the past 15 year" - danw
http://www.theequitykicker.com/2007/05/10/strategy-decay-in-the-world-of-tv-production/
======
far33d
The sad part is that for hollywood cheap means reality and game shows. They've
just about abandoned the idea of inexpensive scripted content.

On the bright side, new distribution channels will make it so that non-broad-
appeal shows like firefly, arrested development, etc will be capable of
profitability.

